

Ask HN: What would you do with 1 Gbps at home? - shotgun

Chattanooga, TN is one of the first communities to offer 1 Gbps fiber-to-the-home internet service. And many communities are in the running for Google's upcoming 1 Gbps fiber deployment. But I'm tired of hearing the usual "I'd watch movies online without buffering delays" pedestrian responses. What awesome things would you HNers do if you had 1 Gbps at home?
======
nl
Depending on latency, I'd move all my storage to the cloud (ok, realistically
I'd have a SSD for a local cache & apps, but you get the idea).

I never, ever want to worry about where my GB's of photos and music and videos
are again.

I'd run my own black-box recorder in my car, which would auto-sync all my trip
data - including video - when I got home.

I'd run CCTV around the house and stream the data 24/7, at high res so faces
would actually be recognizable in the footage.

I'd expect the strain monitors in every joint in my house to be recording
their levels with the cloud based application which will alert me anytime any
reach unacceptable thresholds.

I'd except my radar-based climate control system to be able to tell me the air
temperature and wind velocity of every single cubic inch of air in my house
over the past week, and compare with trends over the last year by looking at
my cloud stored data.

Finally, I'd be able to prove to my wife that yes, I really did say I'd be
late home from work tonight by playing back that "conversation" we had where I
yelled "Oh yeah, I'll be late home next week" when I was walking out the door
a week ago :)

------
cheesey
Leave Linux distribution torrents on seed, to help out other users. If you set
the bandwidth speeds correctly, you could use 50% of your bandwidth while
still having a fast connection left over.

------
mark_l_watson
I mostly work from home (and I live in the mountains 2.5 hours from a large
airport) so I would like high quality video conferencing with shared
whiteboards, etc.

Right now I use video mostly for talking to remote family members, but a high
quality telepresence to "be in" a remote conference room would be great.

------
iuguy
I'd develop a transparent clustering mechanism using Amazon EC2 to provide
1Gbps interconnect-based offloaded processing. For many tasks this would be
near real time (think media encoding, password cracking, rainbow table
generation) but having it scale transparently based on monthly budget would be
awesome.

------
ljf
if it's symmetric then I'd be my own rich media host, maybe dumping a full
lifeblog of my life everyday, maybe just ensuring that I get was my own
personal cloud when I was out and about.

but really most of my web use only needs a 1mb line; read blobs, check news,
look at pics, very little video.

------
mathgladiator
Well, that depends. What is the up?

~~~
shotgun
I believe Google's networks are going to be symmetric. For the sake of
discussion let's assume 1 Gbps up.

~~~
mathgladiator
I'd run my own MMO.

------
adrianscott
pair coding with video, 3d videoconferencing, brady-bunchesque multi-person
video conferencing (which would include games, collaborative art projects,
etc.)

~~~
adrianscott
3d multi-person chatroulette ;) (ok, i'm waiting for the high-probability
comment that follows this... first good one wins a point, whee)

------
bustamove
Bash shell provider, like in the ol`good days

